# New (this year) online magazine just about AR's



## Centex (Feb 4, 2010)

There are two issues out so far and both are very well done with a variety of articles. Excellent video highlights and video advertisements throughout. The publisher also has an excellent email newsletter on many hunting related, gun related, concealed carry related etc, etc, etc.
argunsandhunting.com.
Centex


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

WOW! Heckuva resource, Centex. Thanks for sharing. Guys if you copy and past his URL above don't forget to leave the period out after the .com

Better yet, just click HERE


----------

